# 50th Anniversary



## Zoogie (Feb 19, 2010)

On Sunday we will celebrate our 50th anniversary  Yahooooo can't believe we made it lol...anyway it pleases me to no end to be serving wine I made  thanks to all of you that gave such good advice it helped what I am serving turn out great!


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 19, 2010)

congrats...that is a lot of years


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoogie, thats awesome. I hope your surrounded by lots of friends and family!


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoogie, Congrats to you. Enjoy the party, friends and family and your wines.


----------



## deboard (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Sacalait (Feb 19, 2010)

Life is short, savor every moment. Congrats and enjoy the experience, you'll never come this way again.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 19, 2010)

Very cool. Congrats.
Larry


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2010)

Thursday was our 5th! Congrats and many more happy years to ya!


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 19, 2010)

A truely great accomplishment


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 19, 2010)

Thats excellent Zoog, you prove to us young people a commitment can stand. I hope we know each other for the next 50!!

I wouls send you a bottle of wine but you are to far away, I promise to drink it on your behalf/

So does that mean the golf game is off for next weekend? LOL

Troy


----------



## whine4wine (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats Zoogie Quite an achievement
We're just over half way there, but still trying.


----------



## Julie (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations Zoogie,

here is a toast to you


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats to you both hope yuo enjoy your day of celebrating and wine drinking  .Oh don't forget to post some pics for us later .


----------



## Woodbee (Feb 20, 2010)

I tip my glass to you both.


----------

